# SENDING AN RB26 TO JAPAN???



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey there mateys:wavey:

Just been wondering if we have anyone in this forum who sents engines to companies like MINES, TOP SECRET e.t.c, getting it built by them and sent back. Or if these companies have complete engines for sale. Do i have to contact them myself or do you have dealers in UK for these companies?


----------



## littlewozzer (Feb 3, 2009)

I would be interested in this to


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Why not contact Endless under the authorised traders section...


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Cris said:


> Why not contact Endless under the authorised traders section...


Because i'm mostly interested in MINES or TOP SECRET actually. I want to see if i can get in contact with any of these and then see other tuners too


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Endless like Mine's & Top Secret are part of the RH9 

I think this was discussed here a while ago and the only pbm is that with the engine it won't be tuned perfectly as you'd need the whole car for a perfect tune... or something similar 
Try to run a search


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Cris said:


> Why not contact Endless under the authorised traders section...


Thats a good idé, ask me i know it. http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/109306-rick-endless-r-amatuers.html Look at this link. 

If i were you i would do everything in your country because you need to do 
a live mapping if you want your car to be 110%. Then if you have any problems with the engine, you can fix the problem and you will understand what they say if youre do it in your country.

Mats


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

There you go... had to expect that from Mats & co again... :chuckle:
Again, there are two sides of a story... just run a search for the other side...

Here's the other side
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/111245-truth-about-mats-endless-r33.html

My last post about this matter, sorry about the OT


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Matsson said:


> Thats a good idé, ask me i know it. http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/109306-rick-endless-r-amatuers.html Look at this link.
> 
> If i were you i would do everything in your country because you need to do
> a live mapping if you want your car to be 110%. Then if you have any problems with the engine, you can fix the problem and you will understand what they say if youre do it in your country.
> ...




Wow Mats really sorry for what happened to your car!! Damn...


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

expect to pay way over 15k for just the engine and at least another 5-10k for labor and supporting bits

why dont you get an r35 instead


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

SkylineGTRCy, here's an interesting read for you with some explainations from Nick

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/93226-tuning-advice-mines-vs-uk.html


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

souroull said:


> expect to pay way over 15k for just the engine and at least another 5-10k for labor and supporting bits
> 
> why dont you get an r35 instead


don't want one. Did you asked someone about those prices? What company?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Newera are a distributor for Mines?


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Eikichi said:


> There you go... had to expect that from Mats & co again... :chuckle:
> Again, there are two sides of a story... just run a search for the other side...


I flew over the Endless-r companie to Sweden and they could not fix the car.

Back to topic.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah guys enough with that old story.Don't won't endless either way. MINES or TOP SECRET!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

why?

plenty of other tuners can do just as good a job over here, or in NZ

mook


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> why?
> 
> plenty of other tuners can do just as good a job over here, or in NZ
> 
> mook



Guys due to a loan i made to my dad, i'm a bit short on the money to buy a car, but i believe in 5-6 months i will be able to buy a bnr34. It has been my dream since i was a day old And because i want a high spec gtr i either want to get a ready one(my options are very limited due to Cyprus laws that actually force you to buy from the E.U mostly-you cannot import a car of more than 5 years old, unless its' first registration is in a country within the E.U!!) or get a standard one and send it over to R.I.P.S or MINES or whatever to tune it! I don't have many options actually


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> don't want one. Did you asked someone about those prices? What company?


the price is on the mines japanese website (not english) and its listed for

1.89 million yen, or 14000 euro at the current rates.
Mine's COMPLETE EINGINE / RB26DETT

theres been 2 cars with a stage2 mines engine (600bhp) for sale over the past year or two, with one of them listed at 65000 and the other for 85000 euros.

i cant even imagine what the build cost.


whatever you do its not going to be cheap. you're spending 1-2k just by loading the car in a container alone. thats about the price of brand spanking new turbos or a set of pistons/rods/crank


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Any ideas then?


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

you dont need ideas, you need money, lots of them

and dont be pellofantasmenos haha


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

souroull said:


> you dont need ideas, you need money, lots of them
> 
> and dont be pellofantasmenos haha


Maybe i'm a bit pellofantasmenos but it's for a good reason I'd rather get a tuned car with full set up, than spend twice as much getting it done bit by bit here in Cyprus my man...Believe me i went through this sh*t and i don't want do get through it again. Believe me i don't care a lot about the money spent on the car rather than getting a well tuned vehicle with a good set up and most important thing...drivability...


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

it needs to be completely stock or else theres no way in hell you're going to register it

unless you know someone from the inside ofc. your tune needs to be "wise" aswell. meaning no flashy engine bay big singles or else you're bound for an impound... again.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Speak to Nick, he worked with Mine's and has/had a proper Mine's built BNR34
GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - View Profile: NickM

But again, as said above, you needs loads of money to get it done.
Otherwise as Mook suggested, you could get a good car in the UK built by a UK tuner as we got some good ones as well 
HTH


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Eikichi said:


> Speak to Nick, he worked with Mine's and has/had a proper Mine's built BNR34
> GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - View Profile: NickM
> 
> But again, as said above, you needs loads of money to get it done.
> ...


Any good cars within the UK which are well high tunedmate?And for sale i mean? I would love nick's car but...stupid country laws mate. Stupid laws


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we are a mines distributor can can arrange for the engine to be made by MINES

or indeed Top Secret, we have done that in the past for customers.

we have very good personal links with TOMEI and that is where i would start

but all companies above are expensive, and builds can go over budget

they prefer not to use your engine, but their own to build up from a base.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Prices for example?


----------



## No Way Dude (Jul 23, 2009)

*Option A*

Build the engine, get a little email action going back and forth with reccomendations for parts on the build, then fly dude over from Japland, of course you will need to have a dyno readily available, and have him tune it for you there. Simple, Solved your problem, I have heard that dude from Top Secret will fly anywhere in the world to tune a car, so you can't go to them, bring them to you. maybe you set it up so he can tune four or five cars while he is there make some gas money for your self, for brokering the deal.


----------



## No Way Dude (Jul 23, 2009)

*option B*

break down and send the car to Japland and just bite the lower lip for awhile.


----------



## No Way Dude (Jul 23, 2009)

*Option C*

Move to Japland


----------



## No Way Dude (Jul 23, 2009)

*Option D*

Buy a Fiat and drive that, while blasting a CD with the sounds of a full tuned GTR just getting hammered. I can supply the CD if you should decide on Option D, Can record it for you at the next track day.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Depends what you want but for a brand new fully built Stage 2 shipped with everything on it I'd budget for around 8-9mil Yen. 1.9mil is just for the Mine's engine parts and doesn't include everything you need for a full engine (turbos, manifolds, injectors etc etc), or the labour.

You can Email Mine's as Nagahama-san speaks English but 99% of the Emails they get are from time wasters so only do so if you are *serious* and have cash ready. Don't piss them around asking if they can reuse your injectors or block, just let Nakayama-san build it how he wants to. Once they have a couple of mil you'll probably find they'll take you more seriously.

When I had Kanzen I shipped a complete engine and all supporting mods to a customer in Holland, including a mapped VX-ROM. He installed it, ran it in then won his first time attack comp. Never had any complaints, except Mine's didn't want him to crank the boost up 

To be honest you'd be better off sourcing a decent UK car with the exchange rate. I've still got mine here in Japan. Taken a deposit but still waiting for the final payment.


----------



## No Way Dude (Jul 23, 2009)

NickM said:


> Depends what you want but for a brand new fully built Stage 2 shipped with everything on it I'd budget for around 8-9mil Yen. 1.9mil is just for the Mine's engine parts and doesn't include everything you need for a full engine (turbos, manifolds, injectors etc etc), or the labour.


If i read this right and I think I am, and I am hoping this is a typo from this Nick fella, $100,000 USD for a stage 2 Mines engine shipped to the UK. For the $100,000 USD I will go to Japland find you a clean 34, take it to Mines wherever they might be, the bloke speaks english which is a plus. I will personally babysit that car while the work their magic, and deliver the finished product to you. 

Come now that is Ferrari Testerossa money we are talking about just to deliver an engine, well if you toss in a few more quid it would be, but you blokes get my point. Nick are you sure about that figure there mate, Hell might as well go for the Ferrari. Like my user name says NO WAY DUDE.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

You'd be better off buying a used RB26 in Japan, having that rebuilt and modified, and shipping it to you. Then you can swap engines, and sell your old one.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Too Expensive...Crap value for money

You don't get any more from these guys than you would from a good UK builder....And you can speak their lingo.

....If you must buy a crate motor....Buy from NZ (R.I.P.S) and pump some money into our economy!!


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

No Way Dude said:


> If i read this right and I think I am, and I am hoping this is a typo from this Nick fella, $100,000 USD for a stage 2 Mines engine shipped to the UK. For the $100,000 USD I will go to Japland find you a clean 34, take it to Mines wherever they might be, the bloke speaks english which is a plus. I will personally babysit that car while the work their magic, and deliver the finished product to you.
> 
> Come now that is Ferrari Testerossa money we are talking about just to deliver an engine, well if you toss in a few more quid it would be, but you blokes get my point. Nick are you sure about that figure there mate, Hell might as well go for the Ferrari. Like my user name says NO WAY DUDE.


Nick had a spelling error there. 1.8-1.9 million for the engines.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

9,000,000JPY??????For the engine you mean or for the MINE'S factory as whole?:runaway:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

No Way Dude said:


> If i read this right and I think I am, and I am hoping this is a typo from this Nick fella, $100,000 USD for a stage 2 Mines engine shipped to the UK. For the $100,000 USD I will go to Japland find you a clean 34, take it to Mines wherever they might be, the bloke speaks english which is a plus. I will personally babysit that car while the work their magic, and deliver the finished product to you.
> 
> Come now that is Ferrari Testerossa money we are talking about just to deliver an engine, well if you toss in a few more quid it would be, but you blokes get my point. Nick are you sure about that figure there mate, Hell might as well go for the Ferrari. Like my user name says NO WAY DUDE.



That's complete, with all supporting mods for the engine. Full exhaust, cat, elbows, manifolds, fuel pump, fuel system, injectors, ECU, clutch, crank damper, diff, plenum, rad, intercooler the list is endless. That's over 3mil on it's own. Then take 1.8mil for the Mine's engine parts, add the cost of a N1 engine to use as a base, plus the labour and shipping and you're looking at around 8mil.

I'm not justifying the prices, just telling you what to expect. Email them for a quote....

If I was you I'd buy a GT-R in the UK and use a guy I know to build you an engine there. You can wipe your arse with the GBP right now and he's a top guy so you're in a win win situation.

Testerossa - Now there's an expensive pile of junk.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

If you want a brand new bare Stage 2 engine I'd budget for around 5mil ish.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh that's for everything...That makes sense actually. PM me with the guy you know Nick!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Oh that's for everything...That makes sense actually. PM me with the guy you know Nick!


Mate just make sure you find out if you need to pay import tax on that 5m Yen. For shipping to the UK you end up pay a bit less than 30% (probably less now with the drop in VAT) in import tax. Can't comment on Cyprus but 30% of 5m Yen is a big difference. I seriously look at getting a crate engine built in the EU on that basis. Ignoring the RB side of things the number of engine builders in the EU who provide top level services is amazing. Top Secret et al are certainly impressive but if you're spending big wedges of cash then the likes of Cosworth/Ilmor/Prodrive are out there. Just get a local person to help with the specification and tuning.

Worth a thought.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Actually what all comes down to.. is that either i get a tuned engine from Japan and swap it in Uk and then import the car to Cyprus , or i wait for a tuned uk spec one to go out for sale and grab it, or get a standard one and have the engine built in UK oR NZ. Does anybody know if you have to pay import taxes on parts as well? For e.g a complete engine?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to the official TOP SECRET Homepage

Bottom of the page. Top secret engine - ancillaries. So you still need to budget for a turbo kit as it looks like...


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Actually what all comes down to.. is that either i get a tuned engine from Japan and swap it in Uk and then import the car to Cyprus , or i wait for a tuned uk spec one to go out for sale and grab it, or get a standard one and have the engine built in UK oR NZ. Does anybody know if you have to pay import taxes on parts as well? For e.g a complete engine?


To the UK yes. You pay import duties on everything over the minimum threshold (~£110 I think, NB this value is purchase price AND shipping cost). I'd imagine that engines and the like are pretty easy to spot when they are shipped in so Customs would notice.

Cypriot laws aside I have wondered about importing a car into another EU country with lower taxes then transporting the car to the UK to be registered etc. Wouldn't be worth it for cheaper cars but if you buying a car for £50k then 10% less duty is £5k; you can surely get a car transported across the EU for less than that.

If you want to import a complete car then I'd speak to one of the Trader Importers. They seem to be able to source such cars and I'm sure that they'd help you out. However I still say the best bet would be to buy a pre-tuned car or but an almost there car and get a local tuner to work on it.

The likes of Mick and Rob (and others ) have shown that people outside of Japan can get very good results. Given the current financial climate I'd be looking to them. As others have said it's always nice to be able to see the people doing the work face to face - even if everything runs smoothly personal touches are good!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Cris said:


> I have wondered about importing a car into another EU country with lower taxes then transporting the car to the UK to be registered etc. Wouldn't be worth it for cheaper cars but if you buying a car for £50k then 10% less duty is £5k; you can surely get a car transported across the EU for less than that.


You have to pay the remaining tax.

IE you buy a car with 5% tax, and the uk is 17.5% IIRC, you have to pay the remaining 12.5.


----------



## No Way Dude (Jul 23, 2009)

NickM said:


> That's complete, with all supporting mods for the engine. Full exhaust, cat, elbows, manifolds, fuel pump, fuel system, injectors, ECU, clutch, crank damper, diff, plenum, rad, intercooler the list is endless. That's over 3mil on it's own. Then take 1.8mil for the Mine's engine parts, add the cost of a N1 engine to use as a base, plus the labour and shipping and you're looking at around 8mil.
> 
> I'm not justifying the prices, just telling you what to expect. Email them for a quote....
> 
> ...


Yea your right the Testerossa is an expensive pile of junk! I really should sell that car, but the old lady might get upset, she likes it. Hates my R33GTR though, just don't understand. 

Just go ahead and buy the R35, $90,000 USD is about 8,000,000 Yen, I am sure there is someone that has one for sale. 8Mil for just an engine and then you have to install it NO WAY DUDE. That better come with a big jar of Vasoline to boot. HA HA HA HA HA:chuckle:


----------



## No Way Dude (Jul 23, 2009)

FeastJapan said:


> Nick had a spelling error there. 1.8-1.9 million for the engines.


I guess that really wasn't a spelling error:sadwavey:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Cris said:


> To the UK yes. You pay import duties on everything over the minimum threshold (~£110 I think, NB this value is purchase price AND shipping cost). I'd imagine that engines and the like are pretty easy to spot when they are shipped in so Customs would notice.
> 
> Cypriot laws aside I have wondered about importing a car into another EU country with lower taxes then transporting the car to the UK to be registered etc. Wouldn't be worth it for cheaper cars but if you buying a car for £50k then 10% less duty is £5k; you can surely get a car transported across the EU for less than that.
> 
> If you want to import a complete car then I'd speak to one of the Trader Importers. They seem to be able to source such cars and I'm sure that they'd help you out. However I still say the best bet would be to buy a pre-tuned car or but an almost there car and get a local tuner to work on it.


The point is that: According to Cyprus laws, you CANNOT import any car from a country outside the E.U. Even if you take a car from Japan, import it to UK, and pay the registration, they still aren't going to accept the car in Cyprus because the car's first registration is in Japan or wherever and this info is unfortunately shown on the car title. So that is why i can only import a UK SPEC car. Which leaves me about to 80 cars, and from this amount i have to find the ones that are sold, and from those you have to find the ones that are high tuned in great condition and so my friend i probably have 0.0000001% to find a ready one:bawling:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

No Way Dude said:


> Just go ahead and buy the R35, $90,000 USD is about 8,000,000 Yen, I am sure there is someone that has one for sale. 8Mil for just an engine and then you have to install it NO WAY DUDE. That better come with a big jar of Vasoline to boot. HA HA HA HA HA:chuckle:


Why should he get an R35 which every man with money can buy if he can get an R34 like he wants it?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

People just don't get the fact that there are people that prefer the 34 100 times over the r35 I love the 34 guys, i believe i'ts the best model nissan has ever produced(My opinion of course) and i want to stick with that !


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

well you need to hurry up because limassol got 4-5 of those 80, i saw 2 more today. the blue one from sweden is both a looker and a performer and its a uk spec, i'd look into it.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

souroull said:


> well you need to hurry up because limassol got 4-5 of those 80, i saw 2 more today. the blue one from sweden is both a looker and a performer and its a uk spec, i'd look into it.


You have so many of UK specs here?


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

yes, the 2 ive seen recently is a brown (lol?) one with a full mines kit all around, and a black one with gold wheels on nismo bits. i know theres a couple in larnaca and a nice white one and a blue one in nicosia. should be about 7-10 in total all around the island. you should get out more lol. anyone can buy a 10yr old nissan :bawling:

still a stunning car, and im sure you're not the only one looking for one. :squintdan

srsly tho the one from sweden is pretty much the max you can go for on the street, and its a really good price considering 2860-5s with supporting mods and full body/suspension/wheels done. you've seen it in the classifieds section right


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Best bang for the buck, RB28 Tomei Short Block!
We can supply 

1,144,500 JPY


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah i've seen that one.Damn i'm confused...


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Yeah i've seen that one.Damn i'm confused...


Welcome to the world of RB26 tuning. Just take your time and research, will save you a lot of cash and hassle in the long run.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

At the end it is absolutely rediculous to order an engine "only" from japan! If you order all parts to build a proper engine by your self , then I see the point.

Some of you peeps seem to confuse reality with illusions.

First don't get blinded by the fact that super high performance GTRs with 20-100k tune ups are costing the same price used , in japan, then a new Golf GTI at home! The reason they are so cheap is the fact that the japanese consumers are in most cases, wealthy or crazy . . . and don't really care about disastrous money losses . . .lucky for the second owners of these cars (or not lucky if the engine needs a 20k rebuild).

The best thing is to purchase cars from GTR garages (dealers) , build up a relation ship with a good garage and tell them what you're after. Then they will wait until one of their customers or another potential car pops up and suits the idea of your initial tune up.

Also do I severely doupt that those HKS, Mines, Top Secret build engines are the best things you can get . . .there are many garages around japan who can build you a reliable high power GTR and they will actually take the pain to test the car on a race track before you get it. I am not bashing Mines and co here, but be aware of the fact that these companies are famous because some wealthy peeps in the company family sponsor their little exorbitant project cars in first place, . . . . . that has nothing to do with a little GTR business who put up their reputation with every car they build for a customer.

Conclusion: Don't be fooled by names.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

True mate. That is why i'm doing my research first...So i won't end up spending a lot of money for no reason. And personally after seeing their prices i believe it's just too much for simply an engine... All of us made mistakes during our first car built i believe, and that is the reason i don't want to get fooled again


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Also, you should be aware of people who advertise "Mines Built" or "Top Secret built" engines and cars. Just because Mines or TS changed the timing belt doesn't mean you should be paying extra money for it.


----------

